# Good morning, everyone



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hope you all had a fairly decent weekend. I was doing well last week-took it easy and actually got the pain levels down for the first time in a long time. Then, I overdid, as we all do at times. You know, you feel so much better, and you get stupid! At least I do, anyway. So, I'm flaring again, and trying to get back into the 'lay low' mode again!! Gotta love the cycles!Blessings to everyone. May you all have a wonderful week. To those who celebrate Easter week, bless you all, and may this be a very special time of reflexion and refreshing your mind, sould, body and spirit! Win


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

OOPS-and to those who don't celebrate Easter, or whatever-same to ya!! Didn't want to leave anyone out!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh yes, I think we've all done that! It's so aggrevating. I recently have been guilty of it myself, and I've always prided myself in being more sensible than that! LOL!! It's just exciting when you have a little more energy, and sometimes you just can't help yourself.Hopefully, after you rest up, you can be back to your normal level of functioning. You know, it doesn't matter how many times you push the envelope too far, you can still do it again! lol Well, they do say that many of us FMers and CFSers tend to be over achievers...It does make sense!


----------

